# Firefly/Serenity characters & their socinics types



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*Malcolm Reynolds - SEE*









*Inara Serra - IEI*









*Jayne Cobb - SLE*








*Simom Tam - ILE*









*River Tam - ILI*









*Kaylee Frye - SEI*









*Zoe Washburne - SLI*









*Hoban "Wash" Washburne - IEE*









*Derrial Book - EII*









^^ discuss, the above is my opinion. If you haven't watched the series &the movie, I recommend that you do. It would be a shame to be alive & not watch this at least once.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I don't think Simon Tam was ILE. I think he was an Fi-type. 

Unsure about Wash, who struck me as Alpha quadra, but what's not to like?

Also, somehow I don't think Book was an EII.

The rest I can more or less agree with. :kitteh:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> I don't think Simon Tam was ILE. I think he was an Fi-type.
> 
> Unsure about Wash, who struck me as Alpha quadra, but what's not to like?
> 
> ...


 yeah can't tell if Book is a Fe type or Fi type >.>, hmm Simon, could be ESI maybe or EII? he is too rational for a irrational dom & sucks at Fe lol.

._. maaybe Wash is alpha, could be ILE (my bet is on ENTP) or ESE >.> his goofiness kinda reminded me of myself thou, which is why I said IEE. o.o I have a silly switch like that >.> and a serious switch etc..

XD plus his song is the best & I may be really wanting him to be IEE for being my fave character !:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> yeah can't tell if Book is a Fe type or Fi type >.>, hmm Simon, could be ESI maybe or EII? he is too rational for a irrational dom & sucks at Fe lol.
> 
> ._. maaybe Wash is alpha, could be ILE (my bet is on ENTP) or ESE >.> his goofiness kinda reminded me of myself thou, which is why I said IEE. o.o I have a silly switch like that >.> and a serious switch etc..
> 
> XD plus his song is the best & I may be really wanting him to be IEE for being my fave character !:


I think Simon's prolly ESI. He was the most annoying. :3 

I may want Wash to be an Alpha because he's also my favourite character. Wishful thinking.

I really like your typing of Mal and Inara, though. Makes sense. Semi-duals, right?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> I think Simon's prolly ESI. He was the most annoying. :3
> 
> I may want Wash to be an Alpha because he's also my favourite character. Wishful thinking.
> 
> I really like your typing of Mal and Inara, though. Makes sense. Semi-duals, right?


:\ yeah, you are right. Simon was kind of annoying to me as well, probably my least fave character, very unlike Kaylee & Wash.



> Semi-Duals, especially if they are different in gender, can show interest in each other, which is multiplied if in addition they find each other attractive. However, when they feel like they are half way to complete understanding, one of them usually does something, not deliberately of course, that ruins all established harmony putting the partners right back to where they started. This is how incomplete Duality manifests itself.
> 
> Semi-Duality partners cannot stay upset with each other for a long time. After partners have calmed down, they attempt to get closer to each other again which unfortunately leads to another stumble. For the observer, these relations may seem really passionate and loving. Relations of Semi-Duality can be compared with the moth and the flame.


^^; it does make sense to be honest. Fight--Break up--Fight--Get together--Sex--repeat


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I just noticed that the title has a spelling error in it. Cannot unsee.

Also, are we allowed to type other characters from Whedon-verse? Because I only know Buffy/Angel XD


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> I just noticed that the title has a spelling error in it. Cannot unsee.
> 
> Also, are we allowed to type other characters from Whedon-verse? Because I only know Buffy/Angel XD


Lol, make another thread about Whedon-verse then, you lazy! :laughing:

Just kidding. I go on tangents in other threads all the time.

But, seriously, dude. You have to watch Firefly. That's like.. I mean, it'd be a shame if you didn't.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

While sometimes it's better never than late, this doesn't seem to be that case with Firefly:kitteh:. I've just started watching the series and totally enjoy them.

Edit: Oh, there's only 14 episodes... This was a bit disappointing 
Edit 2: 14 episodes and a movie. That's fine, but still not much...


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

To_august said:


> While sometimes it's better never than late, this doesn't seem to be that case with Firefly:kitteh:. I've just started watching the series and totally enjoy them.
> 
> Edit: Oh, there's only 14 episodes... This was a bit disappointing
> Edit 2: 14 episodes and a movie. That's fine, but still not much...


Wait 'til you see the movie. :laughing:


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Didn't make it till the end yet, but have some thoughts on characters' types.

SEE and IEI for Mal and Inara - yeah, totally see it.

Zoe is too vigorous and free using Se to be SLI. She's more Te and Se than anything else imo. LSE I think.

I know you guys find Simon annoying, but I can't help but notice how much his behaviour and thought patterns are similar to mine. Lol. Also, don't quite see him being Se valuing. I think he can be SLI actually. Definite Fi valuer.

Wash is ILE or IEE. I lean ILE, as I don't see any reliable Fi patterns.

Kaylee - SEI. Hands down.

River is difficult to pin down due to her mental state. I think ILI can be right, but remembering how she's been happy having fun in a rare moment of seeming carelessness ans sanity, happily dancing with people and being all joyous sharing the moment, I could see LII as a possibility as well. But due to her situation ILI is probably the most reasonable typing choice. Also these particular prophetic moments she has... Yep, ILI for now.


----------



## Piercie (Oct 25, 2013)

To_august said:


> While sometimes it's better never than late, this doesn't seem to be that case with Firefly:kitteh:. I've just started watching the series and totally enjoy them.
> 
> Edit: Oh, there's only 14 episodes... This was a bit disappointing
> Edit 2: 14 episodes and a movie. That's fine, but still not much...


This post perfectly encapsulates the progression of every new Firefly fan


----------



## Piercie (Oct 25, 2013)

*Oh and btw*
Malcolm: *SLE* (Feeling side is residual disappointment in mankind via Fe)
Inara: IEI
Jayne: *ESI* (Freq. relies on Malcolm to guide his mobilizing Ni, torn to the present via Fi + Se)
Simon: *SLI *(I have no specific examples... he just acts like it)
River: *LSI *(Main concern is _logical internal consistencies, Ti._ Loves to dance. _Sensual kid, Se._ Generalizes logical principles via Ni to excel at many things. Struggles being a part of the group due to the 1-dimensional nature of the suggestive function, _Fe_)
Kaylee: Probably SEI
Zoe: *LIE* (_mobilizing Se,_ needs confirmation to take action. Lacks the 3-dimensional *St* on the Se function to go with Mal's plan on the *Train Job *because she _struggles to quickly adapt to novel physical situations._)
Wash: IEE
Book: EII


----------



## kiteandking (Aug 19, 2015)

Inara as an IEI makes sense and also makes me really happy. She was my favorite and I related to her a lot, so to have her typed as my type is pretty great. haha.


----------



## Piercie (Oct 25, 2013)

kiteandking said:


> Inara as an IEI makes sense and also makes me really happy. She was my favorite and I related to her a lot, so to have her typed as my type is pretty great. haha.


I'm way too familiar with this experience.


----------

